# For Opera Lovers!



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I have just bought a new Placido Domingo!

"The Verdi Arias"

In four cd's Placido Domingo performs all the arias that Verdi composed for a Tenor!

I know that some of you may post a comment on the chills you have when you listen to Luciano...but still my friends here I am talking about a serious job.

Talent and hard work in perfect harmony!

If you are a Verdi lover, you must listen to that!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That would make a lovely present. Thanks for the tip Athenaeus.


----------



## coll sahlas (Oct 15, 2001)

I love Verdi, in addition to the other classics. Pucini is probably my favorite. Placido is a mastered vocalist, but it seems few can match the power and projection of voice that Pavarotti has.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

As much as I have tried, I cannot bring myself to enjoy Pavarotti. I think he's gotten too big and it's affecting his voice. It sounds muffled, nasal... Am I crazy? I prefer Placido...


----------



## coll sahlas (Oct 15, 2001)

I think we all enjoy different styles of voice- some enjoy the more the lyrical voices (lighter), others the deeper, richer, more powerful styles. I think I tend toward the more powerful just because of the technical difficulty invovled as well as the ability to project with power. As for Pavarotti, it may be that the older one gets, the more "nasal" sound there is - the voice continues to mature with age, but also the abdomen may not be as strong and controlled with age.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I agree with Coll.
Pavarotti has a passion and an incredible inner strength.
It's just that when I am inolved in a big case I like to be inspired not only by talent but by discipline and hard work.I think that ths is Domingo's case.

Anneke has a point though. I have seen on TV "La Boheme" with Pavarroti and Caballe...
It was funny to see two huge people playing the young students who were living in the attics of Paris...
Opera is a lyrical theatre and the word theatre is Greek and means " I watch" so, external appeareance means something here!


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

Thanks for letting us know.

Althought I am for Pavarotti too.


----------

